# upgrading Trek Domane 5.2



## lukiluke1 (Jul 22, 2012)

I own Trek Domane 5.2 which I want to upgrade to ultegra DI2 group. Do you have any experience with that procedure? Is Trek selling any special cables grommets for the frame, how can I remove old grommets without damaging the frame? 
thanks in advance...


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

From what I can see, most of what you need is already built into the frame. You replace the BB cable stop with the battery mount, and Trek says it's a one screw remove and replace.


----------



## lukiluke1 (Jul 22, 2012)

tnx..probably i will go with internal battery (shimano btr2) and SM-EW90-A external junction. So my only concern is the grommets..


----------



## mpcbike (May 12, 2009)

Why would you use external junction??? It'll fit in the down tube just ahead of the bb spindle! Trek does sell all the grommets you need(may be "doors" you need on Domane left side) & the battery holder bb piece. If you don't want to wait for internal battery it's a pretty clean/easy setup and location. Any Trek dealer can get them in a heartbeat. If not, find a different dealer!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

the 'grommets' aren't a tight fit in the frame. they pop right out when you remove the cables.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but OP, did you do the upgrade? Any advice for someone who wants to do the same thing? I have a 2014 Domane 5.2 and am considering a Di2 upgrade as well. I'm assuming I can get an internal battery kit. Choosing the wire lengths seems to be one of the biggest issues.


----------



## rlsmith17 (Sep 5, 2014)

I upgraded mine earlier this year but went with the external battery version. I ordered the external battery kit that has all the frame grommets and the external battery mount from Trek (part #431222). It cost around $35 from my LBS. 
I ordered all of the Di2 parts from Backcountry.com when they were on sale and called them about the cable lengths. They have a book or some sort of reference that tells them what cable lengths you need for all bicycle models. 
Here is what came with mine - 
1200mm - 1
750mm - 1
550mm - 2
350mm - 2

The only other cable I had to buy after the fact was for the d-fly I added this summer. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Powerfibers (Sep 4, 2012)

I am just about to upgrade, have 6770 shifters, FD, and RD. Questions for 5.2 though that I am really not sure about...
1. 3 or 5 port module for the front?
2. Internal bottom junction?
3. Is external battery easier? 
and the most important question....
4. Is this really hard to do? LOL!

Thanks in advance for the help, Bob


----------



## rlsmith17 (Sep 5, 2014)

Powerfibers said:


> I am just about to upgrade, have 6770 shifters, FD, and RD. Questions for 5.2 though that I am really not sure about...
> 1. 3 or 5 port module for the front?
> 2. Internal bottom junction?
> 3. Is external battery easier?
> ...


When i upgraded to the 6870 Di2 on my 5.2 I used the 3 port module up front. Reason being is that the shifters have extra ports that can be used for climbing shifters etc. 
Yes on the internal bottom. 
I also did the external battery since thats how Trek did it for the ones that came with Di2. 
I had my LBS install the Di2 for me so I am not sure about how hard it is on this bike. I did just install Di2 on a cross bike I'm building and it wasn't too hard at all. But the bottom bracket for the cross bike is completely different and I'm not sure how to run the wires through the BB on the Domane. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Where is everyone shopping for their Di2 upgrade parts? The best prices I've seen in the USA is from Texas Cycle Sports that has a 7-peice conversion kit for $799.


That's the best price I've seen by far, but my brain is still having problems justifying almost $800 for a partial group set when I can get the entire mechanical Ultegra groupset (brakes, cranks, and all) for less than that.


----------



## rlsmith17 (Sep 5, 2014)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Where is everyone shopping for their Di2 upgrade parts? The best prices I've seen in the USA is from Texas Cycle Sports that has a 7-peice conversion kit for $799.
> 
> 
> That's the best price I've seen by far, but my brain is still having problems justifying almost $800 for a partial group set when I can get the entire mechanical Ultegra groupset (brakes, cranks, and all) for less than that.


I bought all of mine from Competitive Cyclist. If you call or chat with them they will match prices with anyone thats cheaper and is in the US.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Apparently bike shops haven't "gotten the memo" yet that Shimano lowered it's prices recently:

Shimano Lowers Component Prices in the US
Shimano Lowers Component Prices in the United States | Bicycling

I wonder how long it's going to take before we start seeing lower Di2 prices. Shimano must be ready to launch something new and wants to clear-out old inventory.


----------

